# New waterproof camera fom canon



## kev

I first heard about this camera about 3 months ago. Its water proof to 33 feet, drop / impact resistant to 4 feet, and its supposed to work in below freezing temps.

The name of the camera is the Canon D10 and its supposed to be released this month - May 2009. I do not have an exact release date. All the canon site says is may. When I called best buy last week, they said it was not in their system yet. 

Last year my family and I went to a local lake several time, where I did some wade fishing. I had to be very careful not to get my current camera wet. But hopefully, I wont have to worry about they D10.

Here is a picture taken with a canon sd750. This is Lake Sam Rayburn in East Texas in July of 2008. The thunder storms in the distance made us cut the trip short. We had gone to the lake to go swimming and do a little fishing. Maybe 15 minutes after this picture was taken the thunder and lightening started, and the bottom fell out of the clouds.


----------



## orangecamper

Great picture!


----------



## bighabsfan11

I like the waterproof idea - great for boating (with a float attached, obviously) and swimming and stuff!

Nice pic. I envision a 3-man tent and a campfire right close to that.


----------



## ctfortner

I have used several over the days myself when fishing, and snorkeling. They work pretty good, pricey, but worth it for the right occasion.


----------



## kev

My wife found a camera store locally that had a D10 in stock, so I went ahead and picked it up. The only thing that I am disappointed with, is that it does not film wide screen or high definition video. 

The canon D10 has an automatic setting that also adjust for brightness. So it takes good pictures even in low light. It does not float, which can be good or bad - depending on how you look at it. And the pictures are 12 megapixel.

My family and I are supposed to to go the local lake weekend after next to do some swimming and fishing. That will be a good time to take it for a test run. A couple of weeks ago we went to another lake, and my daughter took the camera swimming, sure enough its waterproof.

But at a cost of around $360 after tax, its not or everyone - depending on what your needs are.


----------

